# Carplay security



## jim23342 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey guys,
don't know if this is a stupid question but I recently connected my phone to a uber via a lightning cable, I was wondering if all my info gets saved on there car even after I disconnect, like messages and stuff like that.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

From what I know, it shouldn't. That said, I NEVER connect my smart devices to anything I don't own or control. This includes those public charging stations and rental cars. You never know what malicious device or software has been loaded into those things. If you need to charge your phone on the go, invest in a battery pack. They're so prolific and cheap that there should be no reason not to own one.


----------



## SmartKitty (Nov 20, 2020)

He is right because messages are always stored on your phone and not the car


----------

